# Brakes



## Rdcloud (Oct 23, 2016)

Replace engine now brakes will pump up but once you let peddle up and smash again there no peddle help also no air in systems


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as you didn't mess with the brake system, check the brake booster vacuum lines for any cracks and make sure the check valve is good and installed correctly.


----------

